
Show HN: Shock absorbing heels on Kickstarter. Need your help - Pradeep2195
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aidershoes/betterheels
======
cryptocheetah
Do you have any prototypes / conceptual drawings of shoes without the bare
spring--I suspect that might be what some customers want as you are tackling a
very aesthetically sensitive market?

